# My Little MAC Stash!



## kelly2509t (Oct 24, 2009)

I love looking at other members collections here on Specktra.net. My collection of MAC looks tiny compared but anyhow here's my collection that I am very proud of!

My lipgloss collection:







[L-R] 
Soft Dazzle - Dazzleglass Creme
Goldyrocks - Dazzleglass (Double Dazzle Collection, I think that was the name....)
Lust - Lipglass
Virgin Kiss - Lipglass (Rose Romance)
Viva Glam VI - Lipgass
Gold Rebel - Lipglass (Style Warriors)
Flashmode - Lustreglass

The Lipsticks:






[L-R] 
Way To Love - Rose Romance
Lovelorn
Nude Rose - Dsquared2
Viva Glam V

Eyes and Cheeks:






[L-R]
Eccentricity MES - Colour Crafted (apologies if I spent the name of the MES wrong, its upstairs and my legs hurt haha)
Fresh Cut Palette - Graphic Garden
Painterly Paint Pot
Dame Blush
The collection as a whole, this picture makes me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Awwhh ain't it preeeeety! I only started buying MAC at the begining of May so still very much a newbie. Am so proud of it though, and I haven't gone super crazy which is good. Need to add some brush to my collection soon though, just gotta decide which ones I need...

whoa long post


----------



## Susanne (Oct 24, 2009)

You have awesome goodies! Enjoy and thanks for sharing!


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice collection! I love your lipsticks! How do you like Nude Rose?


----------



## n_c (Oct 24, 2009)

That's a great start!


----------



## friedargh (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow that's a magnificent start! I love seeing everyone's collections. With brushes I suggest checking out the Reccomendations forum! Maybe consider getting one of the brush sets from the holiday collection?


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 24, 2009)

Great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Sass (Oct 24, 2009)

Your stash is very cute!  Yay to small stashes like ours!!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 25, 2009)

What a great start for your collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 25, 2009)

good start, yes you need BRUSHES girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why not buy one of the holiday sets? 
I also love E.L.F's Studio brushes, they rock....


----------



## User27 (Oct 25, 2009)

****


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2009)

I love your collection!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 17, 2009)

great start , nice collection


----------



## mely (Nov 19, 2009)

Sweet collection!


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 19, 2009)

Your collection is pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_Very nice collection! I love your lipsticks! How do you like Nude Rose?_

 
Sorry it's taken so long for me to write back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it but not as much as 'way to love'. I brought it as a replacement sorta when that ones out, It's nice but would go mad about it.


Thanks for all the comments by the way


----------



## moonlit (Nov 21, 2009)

that is a nice collection


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 22, 2009)

Very nice start!!! Your collection is lovely! Hope you're enjoying it! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 22, 2009)

you're definately off to a nice start! love your lipsticks!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 23, 2009)

Great collection!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## Boule (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## 71chandelier (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful collection! I love your picks, I would wear all of them.

And I love Dame!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (May 21, 2010)

Nice Collection


----------



## peachsuns (May 21, 2010)

Lovely collection!
I also have started buying not so long ago. 
My collection is somewhat similar to yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Nice collection! You should get some brushes or fluidlines next to round things out!


----------

